# 2010 Cucamonga Challenge - Sat, May 8th



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

The Cucamonga Challenge is an annual 27 mile (approximate) fundraiser bicycle ride and 5k/10k run/walk presented by the Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail. All proceeds from the event go directly to support the Pacific Electric Trail, connecting 6 cities in the Inland Empire region.

The 2010 edition of the Cucamonga Challenge will be held on Saturday, May 8th at Central Park in Rancho Cucamonga, California. 

Online registration, http://www.cucamongachallenge.com/ , closes on Friday the 7th at 5PM PST. 

Your entry is a tax-deductible donation to the non-profit Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail, and includes event Tech-Tee featuring the artwork of Travis Hanson (not just a crummy tee shirt!), goodie bag, and post-event lunch. 

Thank you for supporting the Pacific Electric Trail and we hope to see you there.


----------

